# Murcia advice



## SPECKY (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi is there anyone on the site could give us some information on the Murcia region, we are looking to come over and rent a property for 2-3 months this year with a view to buying our own home, me and my wife presently live in Western Scotland and we both retired early from work and now looking for a life in the sun.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Specky,

Welcome , Sorry dont know too much about murcia , except that the wife makes me drive down to ikia over that way from time to time !

I am in Alicante , have you visited Murcia before ?

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Murcia is one of the hottest regions in Spain, though it's quite cold in winter . We've just had a lot of rain, but during the summer months it is mostly dry.
Your home will need some form of heating.
Go to " Murcia Today" for information about various aspects of life. There is a lot to see and do in the region. 
There are some lovely beaches, villages, and historic monuments.
Murcia city itself is beautiful, plenty to see.
You will need a car as bus services are variable.
There are a lot of different properties at cheaper prices. Depends whether you want to live among other expats, or in a mainly Spanish area, where you will need to speak Spanish.
If you are not state pensioners you will need private health cover for a year, then you can pay 60 euros a month each into the Spanish NHS, until your free care as state pensioners.
Private health insurers won't cover existing health conditions, so if you have existing health conditions it could be a problem.
It's a bit difficult as we do not know much about you .


----------



## SPECKY (Nov 12, 2014)

tonymar said:


> Hi Specky,
> 
> Welcome , Sorry dont know too much about murcia , except that the wife makes me drive down to ikia over that way from time to time !
> 
> ...


Hi Tony 
Thanks for the reply, we haven't been to Murcia but there seems to be a few nice properties for sale in that region and as it is close to the airport at Alicante it would make it easy for family visits, me and my wife are aged 62 & 61 and we both just want a laid back life in the sun after 45 years of working in the UK, we looked at some photos on the laptop of Los Alcazares it looks like a nice place but we are open to suggestions


----------



## baz (Apr 21, 2009)

SPECKY said:


> Hi is there anyone on the site could give us some information on the Murcia region, we are looking to come over and rent a property for 2-3 months this year with a view to buying our own home, me and my wife presently live in Western Scotland and we both retired early from work and now looking for a life in the sun.


Hi Specky, I worked in Torrevieja last year as a musician and reluctantly had to come back. I suggest that you do not buy a property straight away, rent in the area of your choice and then decide but I have heard many horror stories about purchases, especially on new developments and the company going bust. Tread carefully, get to know the locals and chat with them, make friends and gather info. This is very important. Don't be too eager to buy.


----------



## SPECKY (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you for the advice! I take medication for angina but I haven't had any problems for several years, I have also had full knee replacements to both legs and bleep like mad going through customs however I will look into the health care issue


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

SPECKY said:


> Thank you for the advice! I take medication for angina but I haven't had any problems for several years, I have also had full knee replacements to both legs and bleep like mad going through customs however I will look into the health care issue


That could be a problem if you can't get Spanish private health cover due to your existing condition, as you would have to pay for all treatment costs yourself, until you receive your state pensions


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Murcia region has its 'own' nearby airport St Javier, also there is another new international airport built, at Corvaterra, although I am not sure if flights are going to Corvaterra yet. Murcia St.Javier certainly has lots of flights in and out from all over the UK.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Corvera airport is not up and running yet, and doesn't look as if it will be any time soon.
There are lots of varying opinions as to when that might be.
The amount of flights at San Javier( Murcia) have reduced over the last few years.
At Christmas I could not find any flights Ryanair, Monarch and Jet 2 to East Midlands, and had to use Alicante, which is 1 1/2 hours away.this means a taxi, horrendously expensive or leave the car at the airport, which We don't like to do. 
Alicante is used increasingly by people living in the Mazarron area, and it is inconvenient and expensive travelling there
Sorry, should have said in my previous post, that after one year you can pay into the Soanish system, which will cover you for all conditions until you get your state pensions.
You do have to pay a percentage of your medications


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

fergie said:


> Murcia region has its 'own' nearby airport St Javier, also there is another new international airport built, at Corvaterra, although I am not sure if flights are going to Corvaterra yet. Murcia St.Javier certainly has lots of flights in and out from all over the UK.


Sorry, just realised it is Corvera, hopefully it will be up and running one day


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

"Murcia is quite cold in winter"

Ummmm, he lives in Scotland. Did you miss that bit 

But, winter in Spain in even the warmest parts can see temperatures of about 5. If you want what people often call "winter sun" then Spain is a good choice. If you want "winter heat" it's not, there are warmer places. That said, I looked at wunderground.com for the winter weather at Los Alcazares and I think it might suit you nicely.




extranjero said:


> Murcia is one of the hottest regions in Spain, though it's quite cold in winter


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

SPECKY said:


> Hi Tony
> Thanks for the reply, we haven't been to Murcia but there seems to be a few nice properties for sale in that region and as it is close to the airport at Alicante it would make it easy for family visits, me and my wife are aged 62 & 61 and we both just want a laid back life in the sun after 45 years of working in the UK, we looked at some photos on the laptop of Los Alcazares it looks like a nice place but we are open to suggestions


Hi Specky,

We are in an area that is close to the airport , Alicante city and short drive to Campello which has a beautiful beach and still very Spanish ( not over run by expats and british tourists ) 

I dont blame you for wanting to take it easy after 45 years of graft !
And why not take advantage of the great exchange rate and low house prices here at the moment !

Are you looking to live Semi rural , or would you like to live where there are plenty of neighbors about , or in town ?



Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonymar said:


> Hi Specky,
> 
> We are in an area that is close to the airport , Alicante city and short drive to Campello which has a beautiful beach and still very Spanish ( not over run by expats and british tourists )
> 
> ...


I'm not sure it matters what sort of house or detailed area they're looking for does it ?? It's of no consequence - unless you're an estate agent touting ????

Jo xx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Corvera airport is not up and running yet, and doesn't look as if it will be any time soon.
> There are lots of varying opinions as to when that might be.
> The amount of flights at San Javier( Murcia) have reduced over the last few years.
> At Christmas I could not find any flights Ryanair, Monarch and Jet 2 to East Midlands, and had to use Alicante, which is 1 1/2 hours away.this means a taxi, horrendously expensive or leave the car at the airport, which We don't like to do.
> ...


with the _convenio especial_, you actually pay full price of medications


----------



## SPECKY (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Tony
We would like to live in an area where there are a few properties close to each other but away from the noise and traffic, also we don't want to be in one of the golf complexes just a nice quiet area but not to far to walk to a bar,beach,shops I think maybe a nice town house with a mixture of ex pats and Spanish residents around would be our ideal.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Bolnuevo or Puerto de Mazarron should suit you


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

SPECKY said:


> Hi Tony
> We would like to live in an area where there are a few properties close to each other but away from the noise and traffic, also we don't want to be in one of the golf complexes just a nice quiet area but not to far to walk to a bar,beach,shops I think maybe a nice town house with a mixture of ex pats and Spanish residents around would be our ideal.


Hi Specky ,

Sounds like a good balance , I like Campello , I know another member of this forum has a place there , and if he sees this thread may be able to tell you more .

A good point of this area of the coast is that a tram runs along it making it easy to visit Alicante and the north or the Costa Blanca .

Might be worth a look at when your over 

Cheers Tony


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

extranjero said:


> Bolnuevo or Puerto de Mazarron should suit you


agree with this maybe add isla plana as well


----------



## SPECKY (Nov 12, 2014)

tonymar said:


> Hi Specky ,
> 
> Sounds like a good balance , I like Campello , I know another member of this forum has a place there , and if he sees this thread may be able to tell you more .
> 
> ...


Hi Tony
We have just been looking at some photos of Alicante on the laptop and we think this might be more convenient for us, is there any nice areas around but not to near the front or to far away from the shops we are not party animals and are quit happy to find a nice bar to sit and have a glass of wine and watch the world go by.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

SPECKY said:


> Hi Tony
> We have just been looking at some photos of Alicante on the laptop and we think this might be more convenient for us, is there any nice areas around but not to near the front or to far away from the shops we are not party animals and are quit happy to find a nice bar to sit and have a glass of wine and watch the world go by.


Hi Specky ,

Alicante city , is quite built up as you can imagine , people mainly live in apartments or pisos ( in Spanish ) . I dont have any friends that actually live in the city so I cant give you much feed back.

I think generally not many uk expats actually live in Alicante itself , the people I know live just out side of alicante , in Houses rather than apartments .

There is a big urbanisation called Gran Alacant just to the south of Alicante , it dose have quite a lot of expats there , and bars , shops etc . I have visited it several times but again cant give much feed back as I dont know any one who lives there. ( also the tram dose not go there )

Have a look at Campello on google , it is nice , not many British bars , but has a beautiful beach and nice long promenade to take a walk up , with many bars where you can have a coffee and look out at the Med !

Do you intend to drive over here , as that will make a big difference in deciding where to live !


Cheers Tony


----------



## SPECKY (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Tony
I don't think we will be getting a car driving on the opposite side of the road is a bit of a risk with my memory, is there a good bus service around the Alicante area as I think we will probably be looking to buy just on the outskirts


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

SPECKY said:


> Hi Tony
> I don't think we will be getting a car driving on the opposite side of the road is a bit of a risk with my memory, is there a good bus service around the Alicante area as I think we will probably be looking to buy just on the outskirts


Hi Specky,

Yes there is a good bus service , and also quite new tram service in Alicante ,

My kids use the tram a lot , 

San vicente , is on the outskirts of Alicante , but it isn't within walking distance to the beach , but there are plenty of bars and restaurants , medical centre , shops etc . there 


Cheers Tony


----------

